# Dies for .38S & 357M ????



## Big Dog222 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi. I have a Taurus 357/.38 Special revolver and a CZ75 SP-01 Sadow 9mm Luger. 

I load my own rifle loads and would like to start loading for this revolver and pistol. I have been told that the same dies set does the .38S and the 357M. However, when I go on line to look for them I see dies for both calibres. 
QUESTION 1: do I need 2 separate sets of dies or will one of these do both???

QUESTION 2: I have also been told that Lyman sizing dies are best for the 9mm as they seat the bullet better. Is that true??? 

Todate my main reloading press and dies are Lee. I have the Lee Classic Turret Press. Its te case iron one with the big handle.

QUESTION 3: If I bought Lyman dies etc will they fit the Lee turrets.

Much thanks in advance.
BD


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Answer #1:* I believe that, in most cases, one set of dies works for both..._but_ the adjustment for .38 Special is different from that of .357 Magnum. Yo'll have to readjust the dies when you switch from one to the other.

*Answer #2:* I dunno.

*Answer #3:* All 7/8"-diameter-thread dies will work in any press that takes standard dies. Lyman dies work in Lee presses, and vice-versa. However, sometimes the locknuts that come with a set of dies are too big in diameter to fit within the close arrangement of die-holes in the press you're using.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Big Dog222 said:


> Hi. I have a Taurus 357/.38 Special revolver and a CZ75 SP-01 Sadow 9mm Luger.
> 
> I load my own rifle loads and would like to start loading for this revolver and pistol. I have been told that the same dies set does the .38S and the 357M. However, when I go on line to look for them I see dies for both calibres.
> QUESTION 1: do I need 2 separate sets of dies or will one of these do both???
> ...


Purchase the Lee .357 set I believe the .38 set is shorter. I load both in addition to 9MM on a Lee Pro 1000. The Lee dies work great. Be certain to get the carbide sets.

The seating die is built for round nose bullets and deforms soft lead flat nose bullets. I ground mine flat for SJSP bullets. You can probably get a second insert from Lee if desired.

A little Hornady spray lube works wonders with the 9MM as it has a slight taper and requires a bit more horsepower than straight wall unless lubed.

I spread a few hundred cases in the bottom of a box and do a quick squirt as the can moves over the pile.

Good luck


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Back in the medium good-old-days, we used .38 Special dies to load for both the .38 and .357. The shorter .38 dies would work for for the longer .357 brass (with adjustments, as Steve stated, above), but if you used purpose-built .357 dies, the seater/crimper die body was often too long to crimp the shorter .38 cases.

However...

Currently, most reloading die manufacturers make the crimp die short enough to be used for either caliber/case, and then the die set is marketed as dual-purpose .38/.357 loading gear. Although there may well be older dies out there floating around (sometimes loading gear is a slow-moving item in a store; it can sit for DECADES before being sold), AND, special one-caliber-only sets are still being sold to folks who don't want to mess around with adjusting them back and forth, most current stuff is of the dual-use variety. A sample, from MidwayUSA:

Lee
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=418312&t=11082005

Lyman
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=152517&t=11082005

RCBS
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=485205&t=11082005

Redding
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=116460&t=11082005

Hornady
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=498432&t=11082005

Please note that the last offering from Hornady will load .38 Special, .357 Magnum, and .357 Maximum as well!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Big Dog222 said:


> Hi. I have a Taurus 357/.38 Special revolver and a CZ75 SP-01 Sadow 9mm Luger.
> 
> I load my own rifle loads and would like to start loading for this revolver and pistol. I have been told that the same dies set does the .38S and the 357M. However, when I go on line to look for them I see dies for both calibres.
> QUESTION 1: do I need 2 separate sets of dies or will one of these do both???
> ...


As for your second question, I'm not sure if you mean seat the bullet more securely, or straighter, or what. It has been my experience that 9mm brass can vary quite a bit in case thickness, and if you get a really thin-mouthed batch, then no FACTORY die set will get them to hold a bullet securely. I had a few "semi-custom" expander plugs re-made by a machinist friend to help with this problem; he'd take a stock expander and shave a few thousands off it so it wouldn't flare the case body as much, providing a tighter grip on the bullet. I also had him make me an expander with almost NO lower part at all; basically, just a threaded cone-shaped wedge to flare the top edge of the case only. Leaving the rest of the case as-sized usually solved any loose-bullet-in-the-case problems, but the finished ammo looked a bit like tiny hourglasses or old-fashioned Coke bottles... :mrgreen:

As for seating the bullets straighter, then the comment by TOF applies. Your seating top punch must match the top of your bullet profile to prevent bullet deformation, which is bad for two reasons -- it damages the bullet, often closing-up hollowpoints (counterproductive, eh?) or smashing the bullet out-of-round, AND, in crushing/deforming the tip inconsistently, it seats these damaged bullets to varying depths, changing pressures which can affect not only accuracy but safety (too deep = less powder space = more pressure = kaBoom).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's a good point, except...
If you are loading .45s, not 9mm, and you're using any 230-grain round-nose bullet, the exact same seater-die setting will also properly seat the 200-grain Hensley & Gibbs .45 semi-wadcutter bullet.
It's a nice trick to know.
(Yes, I know it's off the subject. But it's useful information anyway.)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

#1. With there only being 1/10th of a inch difference between the .357 and .38 case all I have to do is readjust everything up or down.

#2. I use Dillon dies and when set right I have no problem with 9mm.

#3. If they are 7/8"X14 they will fit but I don't know if the locking nut will work.

So far as using different dies for different shaped bullets, I haven't had that problem. I have used hollow point, semi-wad cutters, and ball with the same dies. :smt023


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd go for different sets of dies if reloading .38 sp. and .357 mags.

That's only because adjusting can be time consuming.

I avoid this problem simply by...loading only .38 specials !


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

My 38/357 dies are from Lee, the die set came with a spacer washer for loading 357. I've only loaded 38's with them but I would assume fine tuning would still need to be done when switching back and forth, most likely a heavier roll crimp on the 357.


----------

